# Nock, or not to nock. That is the question!



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

*When should I nock my arrow?*​
When I'm getting in range325.00%When I start stalking the deer650.00%Take the arrow out when I start stalking, but don't nock it untill I'm close325.00%


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've been finding myself doing a lot more spot and stalk this year than I have stand hunting. I've been keeping the arrows in my quiver untill I get within 30 yards or so, but I've been noticing that when the deer don't end up getting spooked by me stepping on the one stick in the woods or something like that, the arrow ticks a bit when I pull it out of the quiver. I just don't feel like having an arrow nocked the whole time I'm stalking the deer for the fact that if I trip, I might be pulling a broadhead from my lungs intead of from a deers. I'm thinking I should pull it out earlier and just carry the arrow without having it nocked and then nock it when I get real close, but that might be worse than having it nocked. What do y'all think?


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

This is very wierd, today as i was walking to my stand i was thinking i should put a pole up on nodak for how many people nock there arrows walking into there stand, or in ur case stalking. ibe had numerious accounts were ive walked up on deer within range as i was walking to my stand.

Some days i dont nock walking in and some days i do... i deffiantly think it is worth the 3 seconds to nock an arrow though


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

If your stalking, I would definately have it nocked, well before 100 yards-your watching your steps so carefully I would hope you wouldnt trip. I dont nock my arrow til Im in the stand most days


----------



## shauner (Oct 2, 2007)

i knock as soon as i get out of the truck. you never know what your going to walk up on. i have a fall away rest that holds the arrow also so its great for stalking. i also knock after i climb out of my stand. damn mtn. lions scare the piss otta' me!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Shauner,

Thats why I have a glock 23 with a tach light on it on my hip!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i would keep on arrow nocked i always nock mine walking in to the stand i decided not to 1 time last year and wouldnt you know it a nice doe was right under my stand looking right at me i wont make the mistake again


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont knock on the way to the stand. If youre on your way to the stand at the right time, you shouldnt run into any deer. Also, I usually hunt fairly thick cover, and I dont want my broadheads beating off the brush getting dulled up, not to mention its slightly dangerous.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome responses. I really didn't think this thread was going to get any responses, lol. I'll probably just walk around with the arrow nocked unless I get into thick enough stuff for it to be a burdon.


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

I always keep mine in the quiver until I am in range. My quiver, if I keep my thumb pressed firmly on the lower clamp as a remove it, I can get the arrow out silently. You can practice at home and see what needs to be oiled, sanded, shaved,etc... in order to get your arrow out silently. But the reason I never nock until I am in range is primarily a safety issue but it is also an issue of noise. When you are weaving through the brush it is a lot safer and quieter if your arrow is in your quiver. You can always duck back behind your last piece of cover to get your arrow on the string.


----------

